# Auto Train



## Fin (Jan 12, 2014)

Can you use your AGR points to purchase travel on the auto train?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes.

You have to have enough to pay for you and your car.


----------



## amamba (Jan 12, 2014)

You have to redeem points for either coach, roomette or bedroom (one zone rate).

then you have to redeem 10K points for a motorcycle or 15K points for a car.


----------



## b243923 (Jan 12, 2014)

I booked my coach seat using points and paid cash for my wife and car.


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 24, 2014)

We have done the A/T AGR trip when the bedroom fares are at high bucket. The trip requires 45,000 points (one way) in a bedroom and 30,000 points in a roomette. In contrast a bedroom trip on the Silvers requires 25,000 points and 15,000 for a roomette. The question becomes is it better to take the A/T and have your car along for the 15,000 extra points (each way) or take the Silvers save the points and rent a car? While we like having our car along; Florida car rentals are usually not that expensive. You can do a week in a mid sized car for around $225. If we consider that 30,000 points would cost around $600 to buy; IMO, the additional points required on the A/T isn't a good value.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 24, 2014)

dlagrua said:


> While we like having our car along; Florida car rentals are usually not that expensive. You can do a week in a mid sized car for around $225. If we consider that 30,000 points would cost around $600 to buy; IMO, the additional points required on the A/T isn't a good value.


Depends on the season, what you're getting and how long you're going to be there.

When we took the Tahoe down, it was just the 3 of us (pre baby) and we were meeting a friend of ours and their 2 kids. We needed something van/SUV sized to fit all of us, and we were going to be down there for just over a week. We were looking at like a $700 rental car bill, so the Auto Train was a great value.


----------



## rrdude (Jan 25, 2014)

RyanS said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > While we like having our car along; Florida car rentals are usually not that expensive. You can do a week in a mid sized car for around $225. If we consider that 30,000 points would cost around $600 to buy; IMO, the additional points required on the A/T isn't a good value.
> ...


Adding to Ryan's post, there is also the "comfort" of packing your car, ONCE. And not having to deal with getting to/from rental site, gassing rental car B4 return, transfering luggage, child seats, yada,yada, yada....


----------



## abcnews (Jan 27, 2014)

Auto Train is a good value when you go "one way" - then you have your car to see Florida, and you just return home in the same car (driving back).

Or drive down, and take the Auto Train back north...

Otherwise, I would just take a normal train, I really can't ever see a good reason for getting a ticket for the car, if it is a vacation type trip in each direction, without some specific reason, as to why you were taking your car. Car rentals in Floridal are easy and very affordable. Plus, no worries with mechanical issues, etc... Nothing worse than having a breakdown in your own vehicle, far away from home and your normal mechanic.


----------



## rrdude (Jan 29, 2014)

abcnews said:


> Auto Train is a good value when you go "one way" - then you have your car to see Florida, and you just return home in the same car (driving back).
> 
> Or drive down, and take the Auto Train back north...
> 
> Otherwise, I would just take a normal train, I really can't ever see a good reason for getting a ticket for the car, if it is a vacation type trip in each direction, without some specific reason, as to why you were taking your car. Car rentals in Floridal are easy and very affordable. Plus, no worries with mechanical issues, etc... Nothing worse than having a breakdown in your own vehicle, far away from home and your normal mechanic.


Having been "forced" to make the I-95 drive twice, and God-As-My-Witness, *I will NEVER drive I-95 to/from Florida again*, driving that parking-lot-they-call-an-Interstate is NO OPTION.

Last trip, our Honda Pilot DID breakdown, just a mile or two after unloading. Yeah, it sucked, but we drove right to the local Honda dealer, waited 4 hours for "the fix" and were soon on our way.

The "value" to our family of not having to pack/re-pack and spending as little time as possible on that death-trap-from-Hell-Interstate 95 is worth every dime it costs to put our car on the auto-rack.

Sure, we miss South Of The Border, but those are prices one must pay...............


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 29, 2014)

With all the Ice and Snow from North Carolina down to Savannah and Atlanta basically in Gridlock,  I'm certain those riding the Auto-Train are Thrilled to be Cruising in a Warm Train and Leaving the Driving to Amtrak! 

Was it Ozzy Osborne that sang "Highway to Hell!"??


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 29, 2014)

Personally, I think the drive on I-95 thru VA, NC, SC, GA and FL (in normal weather - no snow or ice) is the best and easiest of the trip. For me, the drive thru CT-DC is the worst portion of the entire drive. so myself if I had to drive to VA to get on the AT I would just continue driving. That's the big reason I never took the AT.


----------



## Family_Guy (Jan 29, 2014)

RyanS said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > While we like having our car along; Florida car rentals are usually not that expensive. You can do a week in a mid sized car for around $225. If we consider that 30,000 points would cost around $600 to buy; IMO, the additional points required on the A/T isn't a good value.
> ...


We take a Silver, and rent a car from Hertz who's right in the Amtrak station in Orlando. Can't get much more convenient than that.

A compact can run me around $250 (w/tax&fees) for a week. An SUV would run about $500.

Way, way easier than attempting the _long_ drive to the Autotrain station in Virginia, and worrying every minute that traffic or something will cause us to miss it.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 29, 2014)

Uh, good for you, I guess?

Amazingly enough, people have different needs and different solutions work best.

6 people don't fit into a compact car, I can' take my kid's bikes and toys on the train, and I live an hour from Lorton. The drive there is no stress at all.

Glad you've found a solution that works for you.


----------



## rrdude (Jan 29, 2014)

Another reason we take, and _are taking the AT again this year_, is that we *can* bring our bikes, on a rear-mounted bike rack. We also m=pack a soft-sided *car-top* carrier

I've been told _way more than once_, by the Amtrak lot staff, "...I seen a lot of cars packed to the gill, but this one takes the cake......" Yea!


----------



## benale (Jan 29, 2014)

I've taken every Amtrak LD train, with the exception of the Auto Train. If you live in New York or New England and you are traveling to South Florida,that's quite a ride just getting to Lorton and the traffic from DC South is always bad, and then you have three or more hours from Sanford. Cheapest price I've seen is $270 one way for passenger and car. To me,driving and spending a night at a motel is less expensive, but I know many people do not enjoy that drive.

I'd use those AGR points on another train, where you can maximize those points.


----------



## rrdude (Jan 29, 2014)

benale said:


> I've taken every Amtrak LD train, with the exception of the Auto Train. If you live in New York or New England and you are traveling to South Florida,that's quite a ride just getting to Lorton and the traffic from DC South is always bad, and then you have three or more hours from Sanford. Cheapest price I've seen is $270 one way for passenger and car. To me,driving and spending a night at a motel is less expensive, but I know many people do not enjoy that drive.
> 
> I'd use those AGR points on another train, where you can maximize those points.


Agree on the "maximizing of points" AT kinda sucks the joy right out of using them.... However, I am not a lone traveler, and have a "boss" and three kids to please. Try sitting, for hours, stuck on I-95 with that scenario.

I'd rather poke out my eyes with a dull knife.............


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 31, 2014)

I do not take the Auto Train because we travel with our dog, Archie.

When we drive from NJ to Florida, we go on I-78 West to I-81 South

and bypass Philadelphia, Baltimore, Washington & Richmond. We

intersect with I-95 at Charleston, SC and continue to I-4 West to our

home. It is a longer route (mileage) than I-95 but it has less traffic

and is more enjoyable. Someday, I will take the Auto Train if Archie

is not traveling with us.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 31, 2014)

81 to 77 to 26? That's a really nice drive. I've done it a handful of times leaving Blacksburg heading south.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes we take I 77 from Ohio to Columbia S.C and it is a peaceful drive except for Charlotte traffic. But I 95 is crazy with New Yorkers who think they are NASCAR drivers. Smile! We took the AutoTrain last year and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 3, 2014)

Shanghai said:


> I do not take the Auto Train because we travel with our dog, Archie.


I know a responsible pet owner like yourself would never consider this, but has anyone ever heard any stories of anyone trying to sneak their pet (hamster or otherwise) on in their car? I had never thought of that before, but your post got me thinking that surely somebody is stupid enough to have tried it once...


----------



## rrdude (Feb 3, 2014)

Aaron said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > I do not take the Auto Train because we travel with our dog, Archie.
> ...


I bet someone HAS done it too, but I'd highly suggest NOT to the casual reader of this forum/thread. The obvious fact is that you'd have to deal with the staff driver who takes the car from you, and drives it up and onto the auto-rack. Unless Fido, or Feline, or said-hamster was sedated, concealed, and quiet as a, well, "mouse", I think you run a VERY high risk of being found-out. Then whatta ya do? Oh, right, you DRIVE to Florida.

EVEN IF one was able to sneak a pet past the car attendants, there is then the issue of caring for the pet en-route. Waste, water, exercise, Dramamine, nerves. Inaccessible for any reason. (I guess if you told the conductor you left your CHILD in a car seat in your car, they'd stop......... Wonder if THAT's ever happened?)

AND LASTLY, even if dog/hamster/iguana, was secreted IN, what happens when the car attendant at the opposite end opens the door, and hears a loud BARK, or WAIL, or smells a dead animal......... ewwwwwwwwwwww/

But, like I/you first said. I truly bet it HAS happened.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 6, 2014)

I recall reading in the Amtrak rules that pets are not permitted to remain in your car

on the Auto Train. There is no access to your car while in route.


----------



## Dmcatlady (Feb 6, 2014)

We HAVE seen somebody take a small dog on the Autotrain...and I'm pretty sure she was successful. We were heading south and a woman had a small dog in her PURSE and at one point was in the bathroom trying to keep it quiet. As she went to board the train, she was pulled aside. We were sure she was not going to be allowed to continue. HOWEVER when we arrived in Florida...there she was and WITH her dog still with her. I'm not sure how she managed it, but I can tell you for SURE that it did happen.


----------



## Meat Puppet (Feb 15, 2014)

Coast Starlight has purse dogs on it all the time. No way are all of these 8lb chihuahua's service animals.


----------



## dlagrua (Feb 19, 2014)

Family_Guy said:


> RyanS said:
> 
> 
> > dlagrua said:
> ...


The point that you are making is that if you live in the NE, you can catch the Silvers in NYC, NJ or PHL. That is a facet of the Silvers that is convenient for people in that region. On the other hand the convenience of the auto train is really nice. The question becomes which is more convenient and the better value for the traveler. IMO its a wash. The 4 hr drive to Lorton vs the local boarding vs the rental car cost and the baggage issue.


----------



## Allypet (Mar 4, 2014)

I have also seen small dogs taken on board the AT.


----------



## pooh2 (Mar 4, 2014)

We were recently on the Silver Meteor and the bedroom next to us had a little fru fru dog. Wondered where it did it's doodie!

We have done the Autotrain to Florida. We drove to Lorton from NH the day before (about 9 hours), paid for an overnight in hotel, then waited around to board the train which departs at 4pm or so.

The next trip, we took the train from BOS to NYPenn, to Orlando and got there in 24 hours. Would likely go with the train from Bos next time. We arrived in FL feeling much more relaxed and refreshed and had more vacation time.


----------

